# I HATE Programming Language!



## chamgamer (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi guys, what kind of programming do you hate most? Release your anger in programming here. let be the first one to say.

I Hate TURBO C and PASCAL PROGRAMMING


----------



## brian (Feb 9, 2011)

Lol, I have to say I dislike actionscript. It is really just not comprehendable at all.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Feb 9, 2011)

I hate Visual Basic. I think it's the most pointless language ever!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 9, 2011)

I hate programming in general. It's not my thing. I took "Intro to C++" my freshmen year of college and barely passed because the professor sucked so bad. He claimed to have been a programmer for YEARS but he could barely use his laptop.


----------



## fastdude (Feb 9, 2011)

I hate Perl


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 9, 2011)

Don't cha just hate machine language?  But seriously, have any of you ever heard of the Malbolge language? It's considered impossible. Open Cobalt is SUPER weird. BASIC is... well.... basic.


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 9, 2011)

fastdude said:


> I hate Perl



Dude Perl is the duct tape language.  It is not pretty, and confusing as heck when you see something like this

/usr/bin/perl -e | -s //*\[-ee=1++]/*/*//s/e

You are just like what in the hell is there all those slashes for??????   However, Perl gets the job done still today when other languages cannot.  I have a Perl handbook and I don't really know perl that well at all.  However I have had to use it a few times to make things work.  I usually google search for the perl code needed and copy/paste.

Very useful language still, also very convoluted and makes no sense.


----------



## Cromewell (Feb 9, 2011)

tlarkin said:


> Dude Perl is the duct tape language.  It is not pretty, and confusing as heck when you see something like this
> 
> /usr/bin/perl -e | -s //*\[-ee=1++]/*/*//s/e
> 
> ...



Agreed. PERL is great, I wrote an FTP client and server in PERL.

COBOL and RPG were the worst things I've had to write. Not a fan of .NET either but it's not so bad. Just the online learning resources are definitely not there.


----------



## Dystopia (Feb 9, 2011)

tlarkin said:


> Dude Perl is the duct tape language.  It is not pretty, and confusing as heck when you see something like this
> 
> /usr/bin/perl -e | -s //*\[-ee=1++]/*/*//s/e
> 
> ...



That has got to be the first time I have ever seen you say "dude". 

I hate...Actually, I don't know any languages I hate. I've done HTML, Java, C, and now C++, which I love.


----------



## Aastii (Feb 9, 2011)

Dropkickmurphys said:


> I hate Visual Basic. I think it's the most pointless language ever!



But, how can you hate VB. It is such a simple language and can do near anything. There are arguably better ways to do things, but the term "jack of all trades" comes into play with VB, it is so versatile, and a great beginners language


----------



## Troncoso (Feb 9, 2011)

Aastii said:


> But, how can you hate VB. It is such a simple language and can do near anything. There are arguably better ways to do things, but the term "jack of all trades" comes into play with VB, it is so versatile, and a great beginners language



He's not lying. It is all too easy just like c#. Haha, In my c++ and python class a GUI environment for our programs was the very last chapter we worked on, yet in vb and c# the first thing we learn is how to make the gui pretty.

I'm trying to learn assembly right now....and it's not that fun...


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Feb 9, 2011)

Aastii said:


> But, how can you hate VB. It is such a simple language and can do near anything. There are arguably better ways to do things, but the term "jack of all trades" comes into play with VB, it is so versatile, and a great beginners language



Yes, it might be good for beginners, but it doesn't easily lead you into using another language. I think that starting with something like C# or Java will be much better.

I did VB.NET followed by Java and I didn't really understand the concepts of OOP properly until I did Java. But I guess that might have come down to the IDE's, for VB we jumped straight into Visual Studio, but when I learned Java we used an IDE called "BlueJ" which is a Java learning tool developed by some of the lecturers at my uni


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Feb 9, 2011)

Aastii said:


> But, how can you hate VB. It is such a simple language and can do near anything. There are arguably better ways to do things, but the term "jack of all trades" comes into play with VB, it is so versatile, and a great beginners language



I agree with you.VB rocks!It's syntax is very easy to understand and you can do SO MUCH with it.Believe it or not,it is actually possible to make programs for live video viewing through the cameras in VB and MANY other miracles.I know one programmer who was making miracles in old VB 6.0.

I personally use the C# programming language and it rocks!It is based on the .NET framework and I love it the most.I have tryed couple of languages such as VB,C#,C++,J#,F# and so on and my favorite one will always be the C#.

What I hate in programming?
Well...I hate when I get errors in the code in my programs xD lol xD But then again...who doesn't xD

By the way...those who hate making the GUI in the C++,make it in the C# and then just paste that code into the C++ language and make some changes and it will work perfectly.
TIP: If you are using old C++ like 2002 or 2003,be sure that you use MANAGED C++ APPLICATION!


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Feb 10, 2011)

Out of the languages I know well enough to have an informed opinion, I'd say Java. I wouldn't say I hate it though, I just really dislike the way it does certain things.


----------



## worldblackstar (Feb 11, 2011)

*I don't like*

I don't like c# because they are copying from Java. I don't like any programming languages released by microsoft.  

I am fan of Java.

I started my programming world with c.  now i know about 7 Languages including c,c++,java.


----------



## apj101 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cromewell said:


> Agreed. PERL is great, I wrote an FTP client and server in PERL.
> 
> COBOL and RPG were the worst things I've had to write. Not a fan of .NET either but it's not so bad. Just the online learning resources are definitely not there.





tlarkin said:


> Dude Perl is the duct tape language.  It is not pretty, and confusing as heck when you see something like this
> 
> /usr/bin/perl -e | -s //*\[-ee=1++]/*/*//s/e
> 
> ...



Agree PERL is awesome, especially to break out and write a few rough and dirty scripts. I used perl for an entire natural language app to read scientific journals. Its idea for reg exps, it was the birth place for them I beleive...although now you can get on most other platforms...albeit normally in a clunky way. 
Oh and hashes were on perl before C and VB i think ?


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah I wish I knew Perl better.  The thing is, when I look at perl, the syntax for their regex is just, well sort of ridiculous.   Even though regex can be a pain to read and decipher to begin with because of all the slashes, dots, symbols, and other things that go into a regex.  Then add in escapes for spacing and such.

Perl is on my list, but I would much rather get better at bash, python, ruby, and awk & sed.


----------



## spynoodle (Feb 12, 2011)

This is the biggest program I have ever made:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/nextop/
I made it with VB. I just can't sit in front of a screen (typing jib-jab and pulling my hair out) long enough to make anything else.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Feb 12, 2011)

i personally am not to fond of programming i did a bit before and fond i'm not to keen on software programming but at some point in the future i will be doing hardware programming or something very simalar, probably as part of my course (when i get to start it), that i know i will enjoy


----------



## suspend (May 1, 2011)

*4 all who hate programming*

Hello! This question is for all who hate programming and for those who can't start and don't know where to start. What would make you like programming? I'm preparing to a build programming course. The first part is here:
Programming course for newbies

Would something like this satisfy you? I know ... it isn't perfect but what is? 

Best wishes!


----------



## spynoodle (May 1, 2011)

suspend said:


> Hello! This question is for all who hate programming and for those who can't start and don't know where to start. What would make you like programming? I'm preparing to a build programming course. The first part is here:
> Programming course for newbies
> 
> Would something like this satisfy you? I know ... it isn't perfect but what is?
> ...


Looks pretty cool! I'm not really sure where to start from on the site, but I've been meaning to learn Java, so if you have a course on that, I might want to try doing it.


----------



## suspend (May 2, 2011)

spynoodle said:


> Looks pretty cool! I'm not really sure where to start from on the site, but I've been meaning to learn Java, so if you have a course on that, I might want to try doing it.



Thanks! Well... this course is intended for all who want to learn about programming in general. Maybe I should make it specialized. Anyways you should start from watching video that is on the right column. I'll make it more visible so it would be obvious. If you have any other comments please share. Including my English. I'm from Poland, so it is not my native language.

Best regards,
Mark


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (May 2, 2011)

worldblackstar said:


> I don't like any programming languages released by microsoft.


 
Why not lol?Just because it is from "Microsoft" xD?


----------



## mihir (May 2, 2011)

I hate assembly and LISP.


I love python.
Unlimited integer program  - 
1 line in python = = 1466 lines in assembly(un-optimised obviously)


----------



## brian (May 2, 2011)

mihir said:


> I hate assembly and LISP.
> 
> 
> I love python.
> ...



Ive always wanted to try to learn assembly, Just something good to know..


----------



## suspend (May 2, 2011)

brian said:


> Ive always wanted to try to learn assembly, Just something good to know..



It is... but you have to dig deep into computer internals to learn it. I wrote a 3D cube in it (2000 lines of code)... great fun but in OpenGl and C++ I wrote better cube in just 20 lines of code. So I've been there and will not come back.


----------



## mihir (May 2, 2011)

brian said:


> Ive always wanted to try to learn assembly, Just something good to know..




At beginning it would seem fun but when you go towards bigger programs like which are hard to do on HLL also it gets really really filthy.

Like if you want to sample assembly then write a simple recursive function code in c and then compile it using 


```
gcc --save-temps code.c
```

and then checkout the code.s file created in the same folder.


----------



## NyxCharon (May 7, 2011)

I've gotta say, i hate Python. I want to be able to format my code how i want, damnit!


----------



## mihir (May 7, 2011)

NyxCharon said:


> I've gotta say, i hate Python. I want to be able to format my code how i want, damnit!



How can anyone hate python.
It is one of the best languages ever developed.
And no brackets and no semi colons and it also has dynamic typing.
It has practical unlimited variable(of any data type) size and you can integrate any C library with it and also call it as a module.
And the yet to be released version of python will be as fast as C.
Which is pretty damn fast for such a powerful language interpreter.
Its coding is easy.

Take any code in C/C++ and you will be able to write the same in a way shorter code.


What do you hate about python,I mean what do you mean by formatting your own code.
Like for a function definition you need a compulsory indent,does that bother you??

like 

```
samplefunc(Argument):
                       Definition
```

If not then what do you mean by formatting.
There are two types of languages which make indentation compulsory and the other which dont make indentation compulsory.
The one which is compulsory to indent can optimised to a higher level compared to the one which cannot be indented.


----------



## NyxCharon (May 7, 2011)

All i know, is that i will always be a java programmer. I will agree python is a very powerful language, but i will also go to say that i personally prefer java. It's what i know and like.


----------



## mihir (May 7, 2011)

NyxCharon said:


> All i know, is that i will always be a java programmer. I will agree python is a very powerful language, but i will also go to say that i personally prefer java. It's what i know and like.



I completely 100% understand you.
Its the base language which is fed in your blood is what stays.
Like I am most comfortable with C.

BTW what did you mean when you said formatting.


----------

